# Right side bigger than the left...What to do???



## Flex (May 1, 2004)

Im not sure if its just me b/c my right side is a tad stronger, but i think my right side is a tad bigger than my left. and i'm talking ALL of my right....including my right forearm, biceps, triceps, shoulder, chest and quad.

again, it may just be psychological, but i think i can see a tad more defintion/development on my right side.

is there anything i can do besides the obvious think of using dumbells to even it out??


----------



## maniclion (May 1, 2004)

I have the same perception problem, except I think my left side is bigger because I use my right more often and it is leaner.  I don't think you should worry unless you take measurments and the right bi is 20" and the left is 17".


----------



## CowPimp (May 1, 2004)

It happens to everyone.  My left bicep is definitely a lot bigger than my right.  Not only that, but it has a slightly different shape.  My right bicep is more defined, but my left bicep has more of a peak and overall mass.  It's just a part of life. =\


----------



## Arnold (May 1, 2004)

no one is perfectly symmetrical.

my left side is bigger, all of the muscles on my left side have slightly longer muscle bellies and measure 1/4" - 1/2" larger.

the only one that will notice this is you, stop focusing on it!


----------



## OceanDude (May 1, 2004)

Most guys I belive are larger in the left chest due to the position of the heart in the cavity and possibly due to better circulation (speculating on this).

-OD


----------



## gr81 (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> Im not sure if its just me b/c my right side is a tad stronger, but i think my right side is a tad bigger than my left. and i'm talking ALL of my right....including my right forearm, biceps, triceps, shoulder, chest and quad.
> 
> again, it may just be psychological, but i think i can see a tad more defintion/development on my right side.
> ...




same with me man, its pretty normal I am sure. just train accordingly and don't sweat it too much.


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 1, 2004)

*Gurrrrr!!!!*

yea, every1s bigger/stronger on 1 side! ur all freaks!!!! u no what?! this is just a huge pile of horse shit!!!! no even worse!

   i was right handed be4 my accidents, i had to learn how to use my left hand!i had to write for sschool to finish my senior yr! 

and THEN during my goal assessments w my trainers, they were like yea yea everybody has a side thats weaker naturally
 


id try to explain to them, that right after my 1st accident...i felt like i had a stroke or something! the hand was dead weight! and i had to learn to write w it!!!!
 i use to dread chest workouts w my 1st trainer bc when i had to do flat db press my right side would be  *soo hard* to get my right arm up and straighten my elbow! 

gawd damn its like no1 understands!   

sorry i had 2 vent some here, damnit life is so unfair! read my jounal to see y im bitching


----------



## Mudge (May 1, 2004)

Life is rough but we get what we get, even if its the result of an accident. Best thing to do is move forward with the tools that you have.


----------



## techdex (Nov 12, 2010)

Hey guys. I came across the same problem, but I now have a solution. I was concerned so I went to a trainer and he had me go through my workout routine and it wasn't long before and he pointed out exactly what I was doing.

I'm an ambidextrous person, but even with that, I am also right side dominant, meaning that I'm stronger on my right. What's been happening is that when I do push ups, etc. because one side is stronger than the other, I tend to push my whole body to the weaker side. In my case it was my left side.

This uneven balance put more weight on my left side causing it to work out harder than my right and it got bigger as a result. Now, the good news is that the fix was easy.

The correction was to put a cross down on the floor. Basically it's two yard sticks. The first one from left to right I use to place my arms on so that they are equal evenly spaced, and the other stick went right down the center and it's job is to make sure that when I move, I don't rock back and forth, keeping my squats, lifts, push ups, etc balanced.

That way I have an even workout and not stressing one side or another. Within a week it's been a very noticeable change that both sides are very near equal to each other.

I was told that there are other reasons that cause it. In my case I wasn't born ambidextrous. I was right handed for a lot of years and taught myself to be ambidextrous (for the sake of martial arts and being equally strong, fast, etc. on both sides and being able to switch between my native right stance to south paw with no trouble).

My case was rare, but the other most common cause is unequal fat distribution on one side of the body and past injuries that make a person favor one side or the other (like lower back injuries). Also? Bad posture. With uneven fat distribution, he recommended that you first go on a weight loss program and burn off the fat before you start building, or you'll quickly find that fat fueling large muscles.

I hope this helps guys. It took me a while to decide to go and see a trainer. I'd highly suggest that if you're worried, go see a trainer. It was worth the $100 bucks to buy his time and help me correct this.

Dexter (aka techdex)


----------



## N_I_C_K (Nov 12, 2010)

chiquita6683 said:


> yea, every1s bigger/stronger on 1 side! ur all freaks!!!! u no what?! this is just a huge pile of horse shit!!!! no even worse!
> 
> i was right handed be4 my accidents, i had to learn how to use my left hand!i had to write for sschool to finish my senior yr!
> 
> ...




I didn't read any of this but when I saw it I laughed because of the excessive use of emotion things in it.


Every is asymmetrical to some extent. It's just a part of life. No use in trying to correct it because nobody else will notice it besides yourself.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 12, 2010)

Fuck all of you. I'm perfect.


----------



## fraseram (Nov 13, 2010)

fuck you .. I'm perfect !! 
LOL 
like Mary Poppins ... practically perfect in every way


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 13, 2010)

fraseram said:


> fuck you .. I'm perfect !!
> LOL
> like Mary Poppins ... practically perfect in every way



Cant beat me. I'm Rick James bitch.


----------



## Life (Nov 13, 2010)

The longer you train the less noticeable it should become. That is of course only if you aren't feeding the problem. Use single body part movements (Instead of behind the head tricep press, do single arm behind tricep press). You'd be surprised how hard it is to do single movements without have your dominant side there to support the movement.


----------

